# Cool and cheap tip for fragile nails



## magosienne (Feb 6, 2007)

my nails got all fragile and thin in winter, and even got split. eww. so i read on another thread something about olive oil and decided to try it on my nails instead of buying another product at sephora.

i went to the kitchen, took the regular olive oil we use for cooking, and put some in a small ramekin. apply it on your nails(make sure they're clean of every product you could have put on them before) using a Q tip. wait for a little while until it's all absorbed (i idid it twice). you'll notice the nails are really nourished and the split ends reduced a bit. i think it's a good alternative, simple and cheap. you can put some oil in a spare polish bottle, if you have one ^^.

put some base on your nails if you want to.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey - I think I may try that!! Thanks for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## semantje (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks for the tip


----------



## missnadia (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! Will try it too..


----------



## togal (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks. This is a problem I've been having recently.


----------



## itsoktoblush (Feb 25, 2007)

It really works!!! I use olive oil in my services all the time. I once read that Sophia Loren's secret to great skin and hair was olive oil, I've used it since then.


----------



## itzmarylicious (Mar 1, 2007)

yep! I put olive oil all over my hands and put cotton gloves on. it makesmy hands super soft. it helps with my dry cuticles too


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 1, 2007)

oh, cool! thanks for the tip.


----------



## kaeisme (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice tip!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks


----------



## kisska3000 (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks for the tip


----------



## -Liz- (Mar 16, 2007)

oo i have to try this


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the great suggestion.


----------



## ewunia2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes it is very good and cheap products for your nails, in Poland it is very knowlege way to have strong and beautiful fingernails.


----------



## katana (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm going to try this, thank you for sharing....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 20, 2007)

cool tip, thanks!


----------



## angekay (May 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! My nails are in horrible shape right now thanks to surgical gloves: peeling, rough sides, you name it. This is much cheaper than the "Hard as Nails with A Gazillion Extra Ingredients" I've been putting on!


----------



## j4d3 (May 10, 2007)

yeah, i agree, it's a great tip, i had the same problem of magosienne and i used olive oil: my nails are stronger now.

oh, i've found another useful tip: to light nails, massage them with a little bit of lemon juice, it's good. i use lemon before, and after a few minutes i apply olive oil, and i'm ok for all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chameleonmary (May 16, 2007)

its a great idea, normally i get olive oil and massage it into the cuticles, but into a dry nail would be a good idea too!


----------



## farris2 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks! I'm gonna try it tomorrow


----------



## chameleonmary (May 21, 2007)

my nail artist had some in a bottle, she would often rub it into the cuticles as well and give a little massage, it was loverly


----------



## greatnana (May 29, 2007)

thanx


----------



## chocobon (May 29, 2007)

Cool tip! Thnx!!


----------



## princessmich (Jun 4, 2007)

I use Jojoba on mine however, i would definitely try the Olive Oil technique


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## xxmonjovixx (Jun 7, 2007)

that's cool thanks


----------



## Venezia (Jun 11, 2007)

Oil is fabulous for nails!

Oil helps keep nails moisturised which in turn keeps them flexible and helps to prevent the splitting you get from dry brittle nails.

Also, it keeps the skin around the nails soft &amp; in shape

I use Solar Oil by Creative. It contains Sweet Almond oil, Rice Bran oil, Vitamin E and Jojoba oil.

I swear by this oil as it is made up from such lightweight ingredients that penetrate the nails more easily than some heavy based oils. I apply it after Ive showered &amp; finished my make-up routine in the mornings.

I always apply it last thing at night ... I keep a bottle by my bed so that I dont forget.


----------



## gururose (Aug 11, 2007)

can the oil be put on over nailplish as well?


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 11, 2007)

Great tip! I'm going to have to start trying this, my nails always split on me.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Aug 11, 2007)

Great tip and I can vouch for this, in school I used to rub olive oil into my nails and they never split and grew long and strong, I still love Nail Envy though!


----------



## guineapig (Aug 15, 2007)

interesting tip, thanks!


----------



## Keely_H (Sep 14, 2007)

Great tip, I'm going to give it a try. I have two nails that want to split.


----------



## Miss World (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks! I also heard that it strengthens the nails (a friend's experement)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gururose (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks so iassume i need to remove nailpolish first


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 9, 2007)

I am going to try that as well!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 9, 2007)

Great tip. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beth3 (Oct 30, 2007)

great tip! I gotta try that.


----------



## Viviana2911 (Oct 31, 2007)

Great. Thanks


----------



## elnkay (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks..i'll try that tonite. My nails tend to dry and chip this time of year. The olive oil sounds like the perfect home remedy.


----------



## Gloss (Dec 3, 2007)

Makes sense to me, I should try it! I use olive oil and salt to exfoliate my hands.


----------



## eskaa (Dec 11, 2007)

I absolutely will try this. My nails are crap at the moment.


----------



## magosienne (Dec 12, 2007)

you can also use castor oil, but the texture is so thick i prefer blending (or at least trying to blend) olive oil with another. i read somewhere a woman was mixing castor oil with lemon EO before applying it to her nails and hands. never tried it.


----------



## kelolo (Dec 17, 2007)

Yes this works!


----------



## MamaRocks (Dec 17, 2007)

Yep, Olive oil is a miracle for MANY things =)


----------



## Christie ann (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks! I was just about to post a question about using olive oil on nails and cuticles when i saw your post. I will do this tonight!


----------



## cyngreen (Dec 29, 2007)

This sounds great...I'm going to try it this evening. Thanks!


----------



## KristinB (Dec 30, 2007)

I've been doing this and I think it really helps. Thanks for the tip.


----------

